# Our "Little" Home from home



## robcad1972 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## GreggBear (Nov 11, 2016)

robcad1972 said:


> View attachment 48271View attachment 48272View attachment 48273View attachment 48274View attachment 48275View attachment 48276View attachment 48277


Lovely motor . Would be out every week if that were mine:cool1::cool1::lol-061:


----------



## Dowel (Nov 12, 2016)

GreggBear said:


> Lovely motor . Would be out every week if that were mine:cool1::cool1::lol-061:



Plus 1 for that, it looks as good as new
:have fun:


----------



## robell (Nov 12, 2016)

Looks really nice. Hope you enjoy all your travels.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 12, 2016)

Hey, Looking good, very nice.
Enjoy.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice looking van


----------



## Gemani2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Very nice, what model , I love  the layout


----------



## robcad1972 (Feb 11, 2017)

Gemani2 said:


> Very nice, what model , I love  the layout



It's the 696G SE, Very comfortable van indeed.


----------

